
What happens when you leave marijuana up your nose for 18 years - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/marijuana-smuggled-in-mans-nose-and-forgotten-for-18-years-turned-to-stone/
======
lightgreen
There’s nothing marijuana-specific in the article which answers the question.
Another clickbaity title.

